

Why you should use make and write Makefiles - andreypopp
http://andreypopp.com/posts/2013-05-23-why-you-should-write-makefiles.html

======
userulluipeste
On Windows you have "nmake" that comes with VS:

[http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/dd9y37ha(v=vs.71).as...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/dd9y37ha\(v=vs.71\).aspx)

